# Links > Χρήσιμα URLs >  Βιβλίο για wireless δίκτυα.

## alej

Είναι αρκετά καλό. 

Όσοι πιστοί ας το κατεβάσουν γιατί δεν θα μείνει πολύ καιρό εκεί 

http://agriroot.aua.gr/~alej/Buildin...y_Networks.pdf


 ::

----------


## drf

> Είναι αρκετά καλό. 
> 
> Όσοι πιστοί ας το κατεβάσουν γιατί δεν θα μείνει πολύ καιρό εκεί 
> 
> http://agriroot.aua.gr/~alej/Buildin...y_Networks.pdf


έχει αναφερθεί και σε άλλο thread! Είναι όντως πολύ καλό βιβλίο το έχουμε τυπώσει κιόλας!  ::

----------


## PC-KILLER

κανένα αλλο link με το pdf?  ::

----------


## kakis

> κανένα αλλο link με το pdf?


ναι

----------


## avraamd

Ναι, που ειναι? Αν το έχετε πουθενά αλλου pm.

thanks

----------


## lakis

κανένα αλλο link με το pdf;
PM.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Είναι αρκετά καλό. 
> 
> Όσοι πιστοί ας το κατεβάσουν γιατί δεν θα μείνει πολύ καιρό εκεί 
> 
> http://agriroot.aua.gr/~alej/Buildin...y_Networks.pdf


αλεξ to κατεβάσανε.το έχεις?Please send it [email protected]

----------


## petrosb

Ερώτηση 1η. O'reilly είναι; (δεν πρόλαβα να δω)
Ερώτηση 2η. Επιτρέπεται αυτό που κάνουμε;

----------


## pkent79

Αν είναι εμπορικό βιβλίο, τότε απαγορεύεται.

----------


## nikolas_350

http://hyatus.newffr.com/TAZ/Wireless_802.11/

----------

